# What are the prepper demographics?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm just throwing this out for what it's worth...What are the general characteristics, or are there any? I see a lot of people here who have a military background, but not everyone. Do you think preppers span across the board, from all places socially, economically, religiously, racially? I know there's this stereotype of the survivalist and rugged outdoorsman, but is there more to it? How did you arrive at the point of conviction that you need to start getting prepared? 

Also, who are the anomalies; who are the people who don't necessarily fit that mold and if you're one, how did you get here?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Can we set up a poll?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepping is part of my culture.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Prepping is part of my culture.


I think that prepping is a part of many cultures in colder climates.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My church has asked us to have food storage, or a years supply. I guess I just thought why not a little more of this a little more of that. And from there I just got to where I where I am you know when you go by people they say "He's a PREPPER". I just smile and think, I will be prepared, you won't so don't come to my door when SHTF.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm your anomaly. But then again, I've always been an anomaly. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am a survivalist, have been for many years.
I don't know when or why the prepper name came about.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a good list but by no means complete.

Characteristic Traits Of The Survivalist - Prepper - Modern Survival Blog


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Annie said:


> I'm just throwing this out for what it's worth...What are the general characteristics?
> Military background: *yes*
> From all places socially: *yes*
> Economically: *yes*. I've been poor and I've been well off, and throughout the journey I've always 'prepped'
> ...


... and like @TG said, 


TG said:


> Prepping is part of my culture.


The great depression wasn't that long ago and my progenitors often spoke about it


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Middle class white boy serving the elites. Also a DINK
Dual income no kids.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> I think that prepping is a part of many cultures in colder climates.


For us it were the murdering nazi communists..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

we live an hr away from a larger town with big box stores.... and blizzards can last for several days..... it is a way of life for many outside of the city circles.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bible believing Christians are instructed that there is enough evill for today than to be worrying about tomorrow. We have quite a bit of ammo and some beanie weenies. When its gone..we will worry about it at the time. It aint productive for folks to build imaginary worlds in their heads and insist to move in and live there. lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My parents were products of the Great Depression. Many of their habits are ingrained in me. Culturally, I Was born, raised and live in Appalachia. Values and religion are libertarian/conservative. That mix and education leads me into the belief I have to count on me. Anything else is an unsuspected bonus. I am sure others experiences for different reasons have lead them to prepping. It would be interesting to see what the common threads are.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Can we set up a poll?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I had considered doing that, but wasn't quite sure how to do a really good one, or even if I should.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> My parents were products of the Great Depression. Many of their habits are ingrained in me. Culturally, I Was born, raised and live in Appalachia. Values and religion are libertarian/conservative. That mix and education leads me into the belief I have to count on me. Anything else is an unsuspected bonus. I am sure others experiences for different reasons have lead them to prepping. It would be interesting to see what the common threads are.


My husband's parents were raised by depression era parents, too. To this day, my mother-in-law can throw nothing out. Not that she's a hoarder, not to that level. But she was raised to not waste anything. If there are things she needs gone, I havre to do it for her.

Appalachia is amazing in terms of the history and all that the people went through. They are survivors for sure.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I'm your anomaly. But then again, I've always been an anomaly. :vs_closedeyes:


Me too, inceptor. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My prepping started after our kids moved out & we moved to our country farmstead, initially so that we could live with our horses & not board them. As I started doing more to enhance the farm, including a raised bed garden & fruit trees, I became more interested in how our forefathers did things & soon became enthralled with learning how they could be self sufficient. I'm blessed to have church friends & neighbors who lived during those times. I've learned much from them. Actually, the old man who delivers our bailed hay was born on my land back during the depression. He tells me the house was up on our hill & there was a nice spring down at the bottom. Says when he was born, they had to go get the doctor with a mule & cart. Didn't have any money so paid him with some cured ham & he was named after the doctor.

Back then I stored maybe a hundred lbs of food, including some MREs (yes, I was a dumb rookie). Oddest thing, my wide who is not a prepper & mostly thinks I"m crazy or very eccentric, is the one who caused (allowed) me to greatly ramp up food storage. After her reading One Second After, she said I didn't have enough food in storage. Those were some mighty damn fine words to my ears. So I rather quickly increased my stores to several hundred pounds and was happy with that until my skeptical son who also thinks I'm batty, argued that what good would it do if we had food but our neighbors didn't? Would I let them starve? Would they quietly starve & leave me alone or would they simply kill me (most are woodsmen & big time hunters) for the food. Fool boy didn't realize what he did. It didn't cause me to stop prepping but to change my whole philosophy of prepping where I now quietly prep for most neighbors on our dead end country lane. None know that I prep. My food stores are now measured by the tons and have brought in & stored tools & seed in order for our community to become self sufficient. 

I am ex military but not a real soldier like many here. The Air Force paid my way thru college & I became a Missile Launch Officer in Minot, too cold for this southerner, ND. I sat on my ass underground, wearing a robe & slippers behind a huge blast door. My only weapon was a dinky .38. So that didn't influence me in the least to be a prepper. Guess comes from being cynical and not trusting people. I never assume someone will be there to help if needed. My dad, an old Marine, taught me to take care of myself. I'm probably much more liberal than most here. I'm not a liberal by any stretch but am likewise not ultra conservative either, so politics doesn't cause me to prep. I believe all politicians are evil and that there is no real difference between any of them... they just say the words their voting block wants to hear. I think this healthcare debate more than proves my point.

I feel at home here on this board. I feel like here I am understood. I enjoy the learning & teaching that goes on here and actually enjoy reading but rarely posting in the political discussions. I truly enjoy hearing other folk's perspectives, especially when different than mine. I've disagreed with several here on certain political issues but folks here have been kind & not attacked. Think that proves prepping transcends politics, if one is actually serious about it and not a friggin snowflake.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice thread, @Annie. It's nice to hear the personal perspectives.

I was raised country and you just can't count on easy access to supplies. Power outages, though less common now, were a pretty regular event and in the winter could sometimes last for several days.

Then I got married and we went through the recession in the most impoverished county in the state, so unemployment was a pretty rough one on us. I'll never forget how that time felt and I'll do what I can to make sure we never suffer through it that way again.

I don't get too excited about MREs, bugging out or a bunker full of ammo, but I aim to keep a deep pantry and the means to defend my family, my food and my critters, who are also family.

We're younger than most here, heading toward 40, and have 4 small kids to look out for. That's really influenced the scope and ability to prep and bug out, if needed. Basically, we won't. Now that the youngest is 2 (thank God we survived, I'm too danged old for this nonsense), I've started thinking about prepping the bug out location.

His family is career Air Force back through the generations. My family's military history stopped with Grandpa and from him came a passel of stubborn, free thinking kids who created more of the same - all but one of them are entrepreneurs and that runs in me, but I raise kids with a wistful dream instead - at least they'll be well fed and know where meat comes from!


----------



## bepreppered (Jul 28, 2017)

Millennial here. Disabled, vegan, single, no kids. Extremely new to prepping so idk how (un)ordinary any of that is, just moved 2,000 miles away from all family and realized I need to know how to survive on my own because my bob is my inch bag, so to speak. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bepreppered said:


> Millennial here. Disabled, vegan, single, no kids. Extremely new to prepping so idk how (un)ordinary any of that is, just moved 2,000 miles away from all family and realized I need to know how to survive on my own because my bob is my inch bag, so to speak.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Welcome! Another dedicated herbivore here  Where are you?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My dad was born in 1898, my mom in 1902. So they lived thru the depression as adults. My father's traits have shown up very strongly in me. A few that I don't want. Helped my mom can, take care of a large garden after the farm. Learned many skills from my father and thank God a few from my mom. While myself and the 2 brothers were both in service, my father missed the 2 big wars but taught us to love OUR country. It took Hurricane Katrina to wake me from my state of stupor. Wife was paramedic and then emergency room nurse and I was also a paramedic, hence the handle, paraquack. Learning to live and prep in AZ after Wis and ILL for 65 years is a real experience. Still learning!


----------



## bepreppered (Jul 28, 2017)

TG said:


> Welcome! Another dedicated herbivore here  Where are you?


Thanks! That's awesome; I definately thought I'd be the only one lol.

I've been in SoCal for almost a year now. I think many may say the odds aren't in my favor but that's part of the reason I'm here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bepreppered said:


> Thanks! That's awesome; I definately thought I'd be the only one lol.
> 
> I've been in SoCal for almost a year now. I think many may say the odds aren't in my favor but that's part of the reason I'm here.


8 years (veg) strong here  
People may make fun but think like a Russian and mentally tell those people to stick a tank up their behinds.
Hope you stick around, lots to read here!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Both my grand fathers fought in World War Two. One in the pacific theater as an airplane mechanic on an air craft carrier. The other was a combat engineer and he fought on Normandy, and the Battle of the Bulge. My father was a geologist and my mother was a 3rd grade teacher. 

I grew up in a Christian household going to church every Sunday and to bible studies until I moved out on my own. I got my degree in History and am working as a cook now. I love cooking so the hoarding of spices, and food comes naturally to me. Thinking as a survivalist is relatively new to me though in terms of many here. I first began around 2010 there abouts. I always loved camping but was not worried about earthquakes etc until I grew older and became more aware. My political stance is odd which is why I try to keep out of discussions here and with most people. I agree with some liberal views but mostly am conservative. The older I get the more conservative I become.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bepreppered said:


> Millennial here. Disabled, vegan, single, no kids. Extremely new to prepping so idk how (un)ordinary any of that is, just moved 2,000 miles away from all family and realized I need to know how to survive on my own because my bob is my inch bag, so to speak.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





TG said:


> Welcome! Another dedicated herbivore here  Where are you?





TG said:


> 8 years (veg) strong here
> People may make fun but think like a Russian and mentally tell those people to stick a tank up their behinds.
> Hope you stick around, lots to read here!


Yep .... something ain't quite right with you folks ......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I do no not believe that there are actual demographics that are a common thread among people who are committed to being prepared, rather it is more of a worldview. I suspect the more applicable question is; what event(s) were critical in leading you to this lifestyle decision?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> I had considered doing that, but wasn't quite sure how to do a really good one, or even if I should.


It would be very interesting to see this. I'm really keen to see the results, but I am a data nerd.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I do no not believe that there are actual demographics that are a common thread among people who are committed to being prepared, rather it is more of a worldview. I suspect the more applicable question is; what event(s) were critical in leading you to this lifestyle decision?


I've spent half of my life as an officer in the Air Force, and the other half in school or education of some sort. 
My defining moment was living in on an island in the South Atlantic, hundreds of miles from anywhere else, thousands of miles from help. It snowed. It snowed nonstop for 14 days. First it was beautiful, then inconvenient,then worrying. The snow went up to the roof. The food ships didn't get in. No aircraft could come in. It was only 2 weeks on a military base in a remote area. My family was with me - 4 small children and my wife. We ended up living in one room for warmth and digging our way out to feed our chickens. The base shut down to core and I could move into my house to look after my family. I had stored water and tinned food (in case we were invaded by a hostile nation - not madness, it had happened before in '82). That July taught me valuable lessons. 
Now I live in rural (UK) parts- in fact the ONLY part of the UK that produces more food than it consumes. I try and be as self sufficient as I can and teach the kids it's not better to have more it's better to use less. 
I'm learning too.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> It would be very interesting to see this. I'm really keen to see the results, but I am a data nerd.
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


It would be interesting, for sure. But I opted against that because in the end I was more interested in hearing the individual stories. We could always start another thread with a poll.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> This is a good list but by no means complete.
> 
> Characteristic Traits Of The Survivalist - Prepper - Modern Survival Blog


It is a good list, and I think checking the characteristic traits might be the only way to profile the anomaly types, like me and inceptor. beyond that I guess I'm looking for who are the most likely groups or types of people to be prepping, say in my nearby community. So far, I've got these:

-Mormons
-Russians :tango_face_wink: (Hi TG)
-people who have lived in colder climates in general
-people who've been through hard times, or whose families have been through hard times
-farmers
-military
-bible believing Christians. (?) interesting

(edit to add)
-conservatives

and I will throw in a couple more:

-people interested in firearms
-hunters and outdoorsmen
-police (?)
-the illuminati (ha,ha, don't think I have many of those on my block. But without the tinfoil hat, one never knows for sure.)

I am more or less all alone in prepping here, so I think it's good to consider who all else might be prepping in my nearby vicinity. Thanks, guys!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> It is a good list, and I think checking the characteristic traits might be the only way to profile the anomaly types, like me and inceptor. beyond that I guess I'm looking for who are the most likely groups or types of people to be prepping, say in my nearby community. So far, I've got these:
> 
> -Mormons
> -Russians :tango_face_wink: (Hi TG)
> ...


No such list as presented, could ever be taken seriously as it has an obvious and glaring omission ..... You forgot about guys like me.

Tall and extremely handsome, overly intelligent, a little mid waist pooch (just a little, huh?), full head of peppered hair, a charming personality, gainfully employed, and of course ............ a slight crooked grin.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> No such list as presented, could ever be taken seriously as it has an obvious and glaring omission ..... You forgot about guys like me.
> 
> Tall and extremely handsome, overly intelligent, a little mid waist pooch (just a little, huh?), full head of peppered hair, a charming personality, gainfully employed, and of course ...... a slight crooked grin.


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> No such list as presented, could ever be taken seriously as it has an obvious and glaring omission ..... You forgot about guys like me.
> 
> Tall and extremely handsome, overly intelligent, a little mid waist pooch (just a little, huh?), full head of peppered hair, a charming personality, gainfully employed, and of course ............ a slight crooked grin.


And a fine sense of humor to boot! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> My church has asked us to have food storage, or a years supply. I guess I just thought why not a little more of this a little more of that. And from there I just got to where I where I am you know when you go by people they say "He's a PREPPER". I just smile and think, I will be prepared, you won't so don't come to my door when SHTF.


Hey Gun, to what extent do you think Mormons are likely to want to form a group with prepared non-Mormons in a crisis situation? Are they likely to just want to stick with and trust their own kind?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Bible believing Christians are instructed that there is enough evill for today than to be worrying about tomorrow. We have quite a bit of ammo and some beanie weenies. When its gone..we will worry about it at the time. It aint productive for folks to build imaginary worlds in their heads and insist to move in and live there. lol


Really? One of my closest friends in an Evangelical Baptist, and she and I talk of prepping, so she's on board with it and sees the need to prep, but with her I think it's mostly talk. *sigh* 'Cause when the 'S' hits the 'F' I think she'll just be another one knocking at my door looking for help.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Annie said:


> Hey Gun, to what extent do you think Mormons are likely to want to form a group with prepared non-Mormons in a crisis situation? Are they likely to just want to stick with and trust their own kind?


I think it depends on the individual. But I think they will seek out each other. A lot of wards already have their stuff together. My personal opinion is if the individual has similar beliefs as mine and we have each other backs that's who I want to be with. I have seen quite a few Baptist, Catholics, Jews, Mormons and etc that I would and would not want to be with. I personally don't care what religion, but again have similar beliefs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Really? One of my closest friends in an Evangelical Baptist, and she and I talk of prepping, so she's on board with it and sees the need to prep, but with her I think it's mostly talk. *sigh* 'Cause when the 'S' hits the 'F' I think she'll just be another one knocking at my door looking for help.


I can assure you ..... this Evangelical Baptist is well prepared in most areas, and doesn't intent on doing any door knocking or asking for help.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> No such list as presented, could ever be taken seriously as it has an obvious and glaring omission ..... You forgot about guys like me.
> 
> Tall and extremely handsome, overly intelligent, a little mid waist pooch (just a little, huh?), full head of peppered hair, a charming personality, gainfully employed, and of course ............ a slight crooked grin.


Haha Are you trying to find a new partner in crime? I'm sure you will


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I can assure you ..... this Evangelical Baptist is well prepared in most areas, and doesn't intent on doing any door knocking or asking for help.


I can only hope. I know she believes in being prepared, but she has fallen on some hard financial times and a divorce. She is like family, she and her daughter come to us on the holidays. So one of these days I'll have to have a frank discussion about this.

edit to add: I wonder if they run preparedness classes/meetings (?) at her church....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> I can only hope. I know she believes in being prepared, but she has fallen on some hard financial times and a divorce. She is like family, she and her daughter come to us on the holidays. So one of these days I'll have to have a frank discussion about this.


Have that talk, but maybe pull a @******* and just start quietly adding in preps for the two of them. Sounds like they'd most likely come to you anyway.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I think it depends on the individual. But I think they will seek out each other. A lot of wards already have their stuff together. My personal opinion is if the individual has similar beliefs as mine and we have each other backs that's who I want to be with. I have seen quite a few Baptist, Catholics, Jews, Mormons and etc that I would and would not want to be with. I personally don't care what religion, but again have similar beliefs.


I know we have Mormon church nearby. Do you think they might let non-Mormons come to some of their non-religious presentations? Maybe I should check that out as an option.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

indie said:


> Have that talk, but maybe pull a @******* and just start quietly adding in preps for the two of them. Sounds like they'd most likely come to you anyway.


******* must be a very fine person to do what he's doing, and yes; I'd take 'em both in no question. I just fear there isn't enough time and left to do as ******* has over the years.

I know my friend can shoot, anyways. That's a plus.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> ******* must be a very fine person to do what he's doing, and yes; I'd take 'em both in no question. I just fear there isn't enough time and left to do as ******* has over the years.
> 
> I know my friend can shoot, anyways. That's a plus.


I feel that way about our own preps. Nowhere near where I want to be and time is always running out!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> ******* must be a very fine person to do what he's doing, and yes; I'd take 'em both in no question. I just fear there isn't enough time and left to do as ******* has over the years.


Nope, just a realist. My son was right. I couldn't stand by in a crisis & let folks I know starve right in front of me. Likewise, I understand that in such a situation, my son was also right in that if I let them starve, I'd never be safe. Prepping is all about surviving a crisis & if you think about it, what I do makes sense. Sure I have lots of guns & count my ammo by the tens of thousands of rounds, but all it takes is one little bullet from a neighbor, using his deer rifle, to end my journey.

Cheapest way is to do as I do & put up your own superpails of the basics. Doesn't cost that much if you buy at Costco or Sam's Club. My goal was around 200 lbs a month but many months I doubled that. Rice, beans & wheat ain't that expensive. I don't drink, do drugs or go out to eat very often. Haven't gone on a vacation in years & drive an old truck. I choose to spend my money on prepping.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@******* , I've been reading your posts for a while now, you are an amazing human being and the best example of what a real man should be. I have so much respect for you, glad to know you even in a small way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> It is a good list, and I think checking the characteristic traits might be the only way to profile the anomaly types, like me and inceptor. beyond that I guess I'm looking for who are the most likely groups or types of people to be prepping, say in my nearby community. So far, I've got these:
> 
> -Mormons
> -Russians :tango_face_wink: (Hi TG)
> ...


Most of your list can be broken down to a common denominator. All where either in professions or events that forced real world views. Some come to it more quickly then others but real world events bring about certain traits in people.

I didn't fight the Germans or serve in the military. Not a policeman or farmer. For me it was growing up poor, hard, and fast in Chicago. I learned independence and how to fend for myself. I saw first hand how bad people can be and how the world really was. No snowflakes in my world as a kid unless it was in the gutter turning black from the exhaust of cars. I learned early you don't run to Mommy crying ( that gets you beat up in the back ally, or worse ) I made it out only because I was smart enough to figure out that the road I was on was going to end in a bad place. I was determined and in some ways lucky. Once out I went through my ups and downs but always had extra food, candles etc. on hand. A trait I picked up from my Grandparents. They always had way more food, lanterns, candles, blankets and supplies then they needed, even tho they themselves where poor.

So I have always had a real world view and was somewhat prepared but my defining moment came during a hurricane we had some years back. I am prepared to meet my enemy straight on but that storm proved my inadequacies real quick. No back up generator, just a few candles and no firewood. ( It was summer in Houston! Who needs freakin Firewood in 100 degree weather. ) Old cheap flashlights that didn't work and not enough batteries. I had plenty of food and plenty of water. I had a shotgun, a 45, and a deer rifle and not near enough ammo. Now I have always known the Government was not my friend and I always knew, from when I was a kid, the world was not all sunshine and unicorn farts, but add to that the hurricane and I decided a change was needed.

And so here I am. An intelligent, determined, more prepared, mean ass son of a bitch, who will take on anything that is dumb enough to visit my doorstep. I may not win, but they sure as hell will know they have been in a fight. :devil:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

White, married for 29 years, 2 adult children, retired Military. Started prepping at the age of 45.

My defining moment was when I really started reading history brought on by my first purchase of a Mosin Nagant, wanting to learn about the rifle. In my initial reading the single thought occurred to me that no nation or government in our worlds history has ever succeeded at keeping its citizens or nation safe and in fact many nations and governments turned on its citizens. A peasants rifle triggered me.

With this in mind the only thing that I could partially control was being prepared and this is still no sure thing. I do not consider myself a survivalist but a family with more choices and training. Once decided my wife took to it immediately, no discussions or deep conversations it came about naturally and evolved. Today's world governments and politics only fuel the motivation and confirm my choices on how we live is correct by simply saying self reliance.

Interesting and good thread.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Annie said:


> I know we have Mormon church nearby. Do you think they might let non-Mormons come to some of their non-religious presentations? Maybe I should check that out as an option.


Absolutely


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> @******* , I've been reading your posts for a while now, you are an amazing human being and the best example of what a real man should be. I have so much respect for you, glad to know you even in a small way.


Damn, that was real sweet. I ain't amazing but I ain't stupid either. My wife is the one who made me a good man. I follow instructions (threats) real well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> Damn, that was real sweet. I ain't amazing but I ain't stupid either. My wife is the one who made me a good man. I follow instructions (threats) real well.


My Dad loves to say behind every good man there is a woman with a frying pan willing to use it. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Behind every prepper is a Long Gun and a good stash of Plywood ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My Dad loves to say behind every good man there is a woman with a frying pan willing to use it. :tango_face_wink:


There is a Russian version of this saying haha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hey Gun, to what extent do you think Mormons are likely to want to form a group with prepared non-Mormons in a crisis situation? Are they likely to just want to stick with and trust their own kind?


From what I understand, they are prepared for this. At least the Mormons who are into the preparedness doctrine. I have also learned that there are many Mormons who don't subscribe to the preparedness doctrine.

Many of them believe in a "Callout". When this callout happens they are prepared to accept and help people of other faiths. I have been spending some time with them and there are a lot of good people there.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

First you got to define what is prepping? Then get people to answer what they do . Why they do it. 

I have food for 2 years is that prepping many would say no you need food for a longer period of time plus water . I do not store drinking water- it rains, I have a well, a spring and three ponds. FOOD - live stock, orchard, garden - you can, freeze, dry is that prepping or homesteading? 


Many would say prepping is about weapons and stocking up thousands of rounds I suppose somewhere someone does not have any weapons but I think most at least have some weapons. 


Prepping can be a box of canned goods enough for a couple days should the power go out or it can be 4 semi truck loads of emergency rations. 

Preppers are male/ female , tall /short, come in every color and religion .


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

What % of Preppers are Far Left neck beard pot trimmer/patch pirate ex felons ?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> What % of Preppers are Far Left neck beard pot trimmer/patch pirate ex felons ?


I'm 30 with a wife and 3 kids a house payment two car payments we are both working full time, we are more suburban home steadiers. My family goes back hear three generations. We( the family) own most of the road + or - 1000 acres of wood, fields, streams and wildlife !

I'm my youth I was in and out of jail and had a hard path, I'm shore most can relate. And then I met my wife! I reconnected with my family and found my piece. Living out here in a small community prepping was always a way of life. I learned from my grandparents and teach it to my kids it's all about having a back up plan that's all it comes down to is what if....

Love reading the stories!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Annie said:


> I know we have Mormon church nearby. Do you think they might let non-Mormons come to some of their non-religious presentations? Maybe I should check that out as an option.


They are like the statue of liberty. They generally try to help all. You might get a few stuffed shirts but that is not the norm. Ditto to what Inceptor says,


----------



## Hoosierboy (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm sure I don't fit the mold. No military or law enforcement background. Wasn't a jock in high school...probably older than many of you..."successful" small businessman. My dad's family grew up dirt poor not knowing where their next meal was coming from. I grew up "lower middle class" but never forgot my dad's stories. I now have grown children and a couple grandkids. If I'm willing to spend money on vacations, etc., I feel I should be willing to spend what it takes to have my family prepared for catastrophe. And yes, they all think I'm nuts


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Prepping can be a box of canned goods enough for a couple days


I have a screw driver, a hitter (hammer) , and a squeeze thing (pliers), but I am NOT a car mechanic....

having a spare tire or 2 day of food or a generator does not make you a prepper.....

IMHO to be a prepper you need to have mind set, supplies, know how, and willingness to outlast the event or people that try and take advantage of the event...

will there may not be a fast and firm rule of who is and who is not... I can usually tell who they are...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a screw driver, a hitter (hammer) , and a squeeze thing (pliers), but I am NOT a car mechanic....
> 
> having a spare tire or 2 day of food or a generator does not make you a prepper.....
> 
> ...


WHAT????? :vs_shocked:

I have 10 boxes of mac/cheese, 4 packs of spam, 5 cans of beanie-weenies, a case of water and a whole box of ammo. You're saying I won't do well???


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> WHAT????? :vs_shocked:
> 
> I have 10 boxes of mac/cheese, 4 packs of spam, 5 cans of beanie-weenies, a case of water and a whole box of ammo. You're saying I won't do well???


Clearly your wit will see you through. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> WHAT????? :vs_shocked:
> 
> I have 10 boxes of mac/cheese, 4 packs of spam, 5 cans of beanie-weenies, a case of water and a whole box of ammo. You're saying I won't do well???


remember to pace yourself building that stock pile there pal...lol


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

OPSEC is so difficult when the Sysco truck pulls up my road and backs into the barn...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

My Mom had more food stored than I do, and she was not a Prepper, just a smart shopper, buy stuff on sale, use coupons etc.

*Rancher*


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Like I said before Maine-Marine you cannot have much of a discussion about prepping until you define what it is . 3 days of food / water with alternative way to heat at least a room in the north. is it 3 weeks, 3 months , 3 years or 30. Do you need to repeal an attack by 3 to 5 drunk KKK idiots , a infantry squad, platoon, company ? 

I took the Be Prepared Boy Scout Motto and the Emergency Preparedness Merit Badge seriously. Cub Scout to Eagle Scout and adult leader. 
I served in the Army for 21 years- worked in Public Health - Emergency Planning , volunteer Fire Department for 10, County Emergency Planning Committee for 16. Served 5 years on the Emergency Communications Board- 911 to start central dispatch in the county 

My mother grew up gardening , canning in the depression but did not raise a garden again until she had her children pretty well raised. I was raised in a rural are in Ohio. 
Catholic, married , grown children and grand children. Currently living on a small farm in an Amish 

Conservative especially in fiscal matters but often people are confused by my political beliefs. " All men created Equal " from the American Declaration of Independence seems to be the source of that confusion. As well as Christ teachings . Seems today in America to be conservative you have to hate or at least be against those not like you . Letting others have the same civil rights and civic duties is some how wrong. A citizens rights and duties should not vary based on skin color, where their family came from , how long they have lived in America, their religion , what sex organ is between your legs or who you love. America is about liberty you do what you want unless what you are doing harms another. Seems like we have forgotten that as we want to impose our sense of what is right and wrong on others usually someone different than us. Many profess to be patriots but fail to understand the declaration or constitution. But enough about politics.. 

I prep to make it easier for my family, community to get thru hard times- tornado, flood, winter storm, fire , earthquakes and economic down turn. 

If your family/ community / society does not survive what ever adverse event comes, and one will come ,then why bother?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Like I said before Maine-Marine you cannot have much of a discussion about prepping until you define what it is . 3 days of food / water with alternative way to heat at least a room in the north. is it 3 weeks, 3 months , 3 years or 30. Do you need to repeal an attack by 3 to 5 drunk KKK idiots , a infantry squad, platoon, company ?
> 
> I took the Be Prepared Boy Scout Motto and the Emergency Preparedness Merit Badge seriously. Cub Scout to Eagle Scout and adult leader.
> I served in the Army for 21 years- worked in Public Health - Emergency Planning , volunteer Fire Department for 10, County Emergency Planning Committee for 16. Served 5 years on the Emergency Communications Board- 911 to start central dispatch in the county
> ...


You mean KKK Wannabes (The Real Knights of the Ku Klux Klan was litigated out of existence in 1986 by the SPLC ) so splinter groups and associates don't count .


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> You mean KKK Wannabes (The Real Knights of the Ku Klux Klan was litigated out of existence in 1986 by the SPLC ) so splinter groups and associates don't count .


I read that, and had to look up SPLC, and I still wonder how you can litigate a group of ******** out of existence... did you buy them a bunch of pontoon boats and an endless supply of PBR beer?

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SPLC=Southern Poverty Law Center

If you don't know about these fools, study on them and be aware of who they are and the evil things they stand for.

The world would be so much better if Morris Dees and his ilk self combusted or suck started a Mossy 500.

Just sayin'



Gator Monroe said:


> You mean KKK Wannabes (The Real Knights of the Ku Klux Klan was litigated out of existence in 1986 by the SPLC ) so splinter groups and associates don't count .





azrancher said:


> I read that, and had to look up SPLC, and I still wonder how you can litigate a group of ******** out of existence... did you buy them a bunch of pontoon boats and an endless supply of PBR beer?
> 
> *Rancher*


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't consider myself a prepper yet because I still live 25 miles straight down an expressway from approximately six million Democrats. Most of my efforts these days are focused on getting myself into a position where I can escape this rat hole and move to the USA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My little slice of heaven on earth is only about 40 miles from a highly concentrated area of democrats. Fortunately, there are a couple of small "mountains" (at least what we in the rolling plains of Dixie call mountains") and a whole slew of gun totin' conservative Christian ******** between them and I.

I hate the term "prepper" but I strive to be as self succient and prepared for as much as possible. Its a journey without a final destination...



White Shadow said:


> I don't consider myself a prepper yet because I still live 25 miles straight down an expressway from approximately six million Democrats. Most of my efforts these days are focused on getting myself into a position where I can escape this rat hole and move to the USA.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I hate the term "prepper" but I strive to be as self succient and prepared for as much as possible. Its a journey without a final destination...


But a fun journey nonetheless. And there are much worse things to spend money on.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SPLC=Southern Poverty Law Center


The Bible talks about this guys.. Isaiah 5:20 Woe to those who call evil good and good evil

for sure they have some groups that are bad, but they also list prolife groups, plain old baptist folks, anybody that is republican, the NRA, etc

the SLPC is a left wing nut job group that advocates for Satan


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> First you got to define what is prepping? Then get people to answer what they do . Why they do it.
> 
> I have food for 2 years is that prepping many would say no you need food for a longer period of time plus water . I do not store drinking water- it rains, I have a well, a spring and three ponds. FOOD - live stock, orchard, garden - you can, freeze, dry is that prepping or homesteading?
> 
> ...


True, and that sounds like a good idea for a future thread: "to what extent are you prepping?"....We'll have to visit topic sometime soon.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My little slice of heaven on earth is only about 40 miles from a highly concentrated area of democrats. Fortunately, there are a couple of small "mountains" (at least what we in the rolling plains of Dixie call mountains") and a whole slew of gun totin' conservative Christian ******** between them and I.
> 
> I hate the term "prepper" but I strive to be as self succient and prepared for as much as possible. Its a journey without a final destination...


I know, "prepper" to me sounds like a cute name for some Ivy league grad who wears a polo shirt with an alligator logo on it, but it is what it is. And such as the case may be, that's the word everybody knows and they know what you mean when you say it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got hooked on prepping form a book called how to survive the coming Ruff Times..by a nice Mormon called Howard Ruff..way back in the wee 70s. Made a lot of sense and an idiot named Jimmy Carter was Prez so it seemed logical that society was fixing to collapse. Going another 40 years without much nefarious stuff erupting...sorta put the theory on the back burner until Obummer got elected..Twice? Yikes. Since Trump took over we are a bit less tense..but are expecting a civil war between Christians and Children of the Devil...aka liberals and muslims. We live in a Johnny Lunch bucket neighborborhood in a fairly big town. Long way from the da hood and everybody is armed except the old lady next door and I got her covered..lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't label myself as a "prepper" or "survivalist", although I have already survived some things that most Americans will never see.

My wife and I were both raised by parents who went thru the Great Depression and then World War Two.
We learned how to make do, or do without. We "recycled" before it became known as such. I watched my Mom clean and save tin foil for reuse. As children we had to unwrap birthday or Christmas gifts carefully so the paper could be reused. Those are only 2 examples of many. I feel sorry for anyone raised in today's disposable society.
Our family was not rich in money, but was rich in the things that matter.

I joined the Army, because I was raised to believe in Duty, Honor, Country. I can see that not only are those beliefs missing from many in todays society, it is also clearly lacking in those who serve themselves as politicians in Washington DC.
I volunteered for Vietnam, while others hid in college or ran away. This does not make me special, far from it, but it is a reflection on my core beliefs.
There, I learned countless lessons that are just as valid today. Electricity and clean water can be luxuries, for example.

I am 69, wife is 71. We have venison and locally raised beef in the freezer, canned goods put away, we would have plenty of fresh garden food if not for the drought last fall to this summer, there are hens enough to keep us fed with eggs and meat, plus roosters to fertilize more.
We live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town in peace and quiet. I firmly believe that God led us to where we are now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't label myself as a "prepper" or "survivalist", although I have already survived some things that most Americans will never see.
> 
> My wife and I were both raised by parents who went thru the Great Depression and then World War Two.
> We learned how to make do, or do without. We "recycled" before it became known as such. I watched my Mom clean and save tin foil for reuse. As children we had to unwrap birthday or Christmas gifts carefully so the paper could be reused. Those are only 2 examples of many. I feel sorry for anyone raised in today's disposable society.
> ...


Same here on the depression era parents. We did not throw out anything. We did not buy dog food. If we couldnt eat it the dog got it. Maybe thats why he liked to kill chickens so good.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Paranoid control freak trying to bring order to chaos. Speaking for myself of course. :vs_wave:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am not a "prepper". 

I am someone who refuses to depend on others to provide for me or expect the government to save me in a massive crisis. I don't even like to ask a friend or neighbor for help picking something heavy up. Instead I prefer to buy insurance in the form of food, water, various supplies, ect. in an effort to protect my family if SHTF ever occurs. Just like fire insurance for the home I hope it is never needed but I still keep insurance on my home and will spend some money most years to provide SHTF insurance for my family.

We've been buying SHTF insurance for over 10 years and have reached the point where very little is needed except for maintaining what we've got. Yes, we could keep buying more but I try to be realistic in our preps and life is meant to be lived. Buy the insurance but then get out and live life.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Like I said before Maine-Marine you cannot have much of a discussion about prepping until you define what it is . 3 days of food / water with alternative way to heat at least a room in the north. is it 3 weeks, 3 months , 3 years or 30. Do you need to repeal an attack by 3 to 5 drunk KKK idiots , a infantry squad, platoon, company ?
> 
> I took the Be Prepared Boy Scout Motto and the Emergency Preparedness Merit Badge seriously. Cub Scout to Eagle Scout and adult leader.
> I served in the Army for 21 years- worked in Public Health - Emergency Planning , volunteer Fire Department for 10, County Emergency Planning Committee for 16. Served 5 years on the Emergency Communications Board- 911 to start central dispatch in the county
> ...


I will leave the difinition to be determined by the person doing the work.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I was dropped on the head as a kid. Twice. (I guess I didn't bounce high enough the first time).

I've not been right since. I don't know what y'alls stories are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am going to resurrect this thread ....

I have been thinking long and hard on the topic of why I have chosen to prepare ... for many things. I have been out of the country for the last 8 days with ample time to reflect on this subject while I also indulged in a lot of people watching during my travels. I could not pick out the "prepared minded people" while I was observing but likely picked put a lot of unprepared idiots. They just gleam with stupidity, huh?

I do not believe that I look or act like any stereo type nor do my actual logistics tell a tale. I believe that my mid life decision to prepare with a personal storehouse, was based on lifetime conviction/loves that I have held dear my entire life and not just stumbled upon in recent years. They are simply a love of this Country and the principles it was founded on, along with a yearning for God and his word. The latter yearning I speak of, is a broad understanding that his Word cannot be divided up and the best parts chosen like a pick and choose buffet line, that fits ones own preferences. Therefore it would appear that any demographics I align with would be better classified as convictions and commitments.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm a 40 year old hispanic male, married with 3 kids, one who is grown and on his own now and I am currently serving. My political views are to the right and we will leave at that. I grew up in the California suburbs, so earthquakes have always been a thing to be concerned about. I have experienced first hand the damage that they can do. I didn't actually start prepping though, until 7 years ago or so, when there was a rash of earthquakes going around the world and I was not at home to take care of my family. I guess I always felt that being at home I could always run out and get the stuff we needed if things went south, just like the masses. I know, I know, I was one of them. Well, on that deployment I seen the error of my ways felt some sort of anxiety knowing that if the big one hit, I could do nothing to help being so far away. I immediately got a hold of my wife and had her go out and get all of our initial preps. First aid kit, candles, water and some canned food. I came home a few months later and picked up where she left off and haven't looked back since. She still thinks I'm crazy but I figure as long as I don't get too out of control she will continue to support our preps. She is coming around though. I got her to move out of the suburbs and into the outskirts of a small town. It is not the country but it is a huge step for us.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

